# (Astuce) Pourcentage ouverture volets homekit



## arthurmcn (4 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si cela a déjà été dit mais avec les raccourcis ios on peut générer des pourcentages d'ouverture des volets, pour obtenir le pourcentage d'ouverture voulu il suffira de faire varier la valeur "attendre" et dupliquer le raccourcis autant de fois que de pré réglages d'ouverture désirés.

Grâce à la fonction "Sinon" on peut arriver au pourcentage d'ouverture a partir d'un volet déjà ouvert ou déjà fermé.

Le raccourcis peut ensuite être exporté sur l'écran d'accueil, assigné à un bouton homekit ou déclenché via Siri.

Cela fait longtemps que je voulais cette fonction et attendais une maj de Legrand/Netatmo alors que l'astuce était réalisable grace à raccourcis !

Ici c'est pour un interrupteur legrand celiane qui ne propose pas de pourcentage d'ouverture, uniquement ouvert/fermé et un pseudo 50% qui ne déclenche que le blocage à la position actuelle (équivalent bouton mécanique du milieu sur interrupteur classique).

Dans l'exemple c'est plutôt volet à 45% car j'ai réglé des délais d'attente différents.

J'ai mis des petits cadre rouge pour préciser les réglages !


----------



## Igrekoa2n (4 Avril 2020)

Merci pour l'astuce


----------



## titeuf86 (6 Avril 2020)

Super cela m'intéresse aussi mais moi dans l'application Home si je lance l'ouverture d'un volet et que je rappuie cela le referme.
J'ai aussi le système Celiane.


----------



## arthurmcn (6 Avril 2020)

titeuf86 a dit:


> Super cela m'intéresse aussi mais moi dans l'application Home si je lance l'ouverture d'un volet et que je rappuie cela le referme.
> J'ai aussi le système Celiane.



Reste appuyé sur l'icône de ton volet pour faire apparaitre le "slider" et tu peux le mettre au milieu ce qui aura pour effet de bloquer le volet dans la position en cours.


----------



## HK6 (7 Avril 2020)

bonne idée.
Mais moi je cherche un raccourci pour mettre le volet en pause.
Car quand j’appuie une fois, il se ferme et quand je rappuie il s’ouvre. 

L’astuce que tu donne j’y ai pensé mais il me le faut en raccourci. 



arthurmcn a dit:


> Reste appuyé sur l'icône de ton volet pour faire apparaitre le "slider" et tu peux le mettre au milieu ce qui aura pour effet de bloquer le volet dans la position en cours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## arthurmcn (8 Avril 2020)

tu as le widget raccourcis quand l'iphone est déverrouillé a gauche de l'écran d'accueil, il te suffit de créer un raccourcis qui ne comprend que "volet à 50%", si tu veux que ouverture/fermeture/50% soient au même endroit il faudra créer 3 raccourcis. C'est dommage qu'apple n'intègre pas les raccourcis au centre de contrôle ceci dit...

Pour ma part j'ai mis des boutons compatibles homekit (ceux d'aqara/xiaomi) un peu partout chez moi c'est ce qui est encore le plus simple pour éviter de sortir l'iphone !


----------



## titeuf86 (8 Avril 2020)

Ok effectivement ça l'arrete la ou il est quand on le passe à 50%. 

J'ai reproduit ton raccourci ça fonctionne parfaitement

Merci


----------



## HK6 (11 Avril 2020)

Si quelqu’un arrive à trouver un Raccourci pour les stores en pause/arrêt
JE SERAI HYPER CONTENT

Ça fait 1 an que je cherche et que je déprime 

Comme ça, je pourrai enfin mettre ce raccourci pour mes bouton HomeKit.


----------



## arthurmcn (11 Avril 2020)

HK6 a dit:


> Si quelqu’un arrive à trouver un Raccourci pour les stores en pause/arrêt
> JE SERAI HYPER CONTENT
> 
> Ça fait 1 an que je cherche et que je déprime
> ...



Bonsoir,

Si tu utilises les boutons connectés de legrand c'est possible, n'hésite pas a revenir vers moi si tu as besoin d'aide.


----------



## HK6 (15 Avril 2020)

Justement, j’ai pas Legrand, j’ai des Fibaro.

jenoekse que le problème vient de Apple. C’est à eux de mettre un bouton pause chez HomeKit.
Merci quand même pour ton aide.



arthurmcn a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Si tu utilises les boutons connectés de legrand c'est possible, n'hésite pas a revenir vers moi si tu as besoin d'aide.


----------



## arthurmcn (16 Avril 2020)

Ah je connais l'existence de ces petits modules roller shutter mais je ne peux pas te dire si c'est possible de bloquer au milieu, quand tu restes appuyé sur l'icône ça te met un switch on off et pas un "potentiomètre" ?


----------



## HK6 (19 Avril 2020)

J’ai le potentiomètre de 0 à 100%. 
quand je demande à Siri de mettre à 52% il le fait très bien.
Ce que j’ai besoin, c’est de Faure un raccourci Pause pour bloquer la descente ou montée quand j’appuie sur un interrupteur HomeKit.


----------



## arthurmcn (24 Avril 2020)

Alors oui tu peux, sur le parametrage homekit de ton interrupteur lors du choix de la scene tu vas tout en bas sur convertir en raccourcis et tu suis le tuto que j'ai mis au debut au pourcentage désiré sans les attentes ! C'est pas exactement une pause mais tu peux choisir un pourcentage précis et non juste ouvert ou fermé.


----------



## AlCor72 (23 Mai 2020)

Alors c’est un peu hors sujet, traitant ici du module VR Legrand, mais si cela intéresse qlq un, il existe des module Shelly 2.5 modifié pour HomeKit (a mettre derrière un bouton classique) qui permette de gérer complètement un VR filaire (ouverture/fermeture/pourcentage/stop). 
Je l’ai test’ et c’est maintenant la solution que j’ai retenue pour mes VR. 

Si besoin n’hésitez pas je vous donne le lien vers le produit. 

Bonne journée.


----------



## HK6 (28 Mai 2020)

salut,
Volontiers le lien. Ça m’intéresse. 



AlCor72 a dit:


> Alors c’est un peu hors sujet, traitant ici du module VR Legrand, mais si cela intéresse qlq un, il existe des module Shelly 2.5 modifié pour HomeKit (a mettre derrière un bouton classique) qui permette de gérer complètement un VR filaire (ouverture/fermeture/pourcentage/stop).
> Je l’ai test’ et c’est maintenant la solution que j’ai retenue pour mes VR.
> 
> Si besoin n’hésitez pas je vous donne le lien vers le produit.
> ...


----------



## AlCor72 (31 Mai 2020)

HK6 a dit:


> salut,
> Volontiers le lien. Ça m’intéresse.



C’est ici : https://www.voltio.cz/en/double/243-shelly-25-for-apple-homekit.html


----------



## oliv30 (31 Mai 2020)

Bonsoir 
j'ai ajouté mes volets roulant dans HomeKit via hoobs. Le tout est parfaitement fonctionnel mais je ne vois pas comment faire apparaitre l'onglet script présenté dans le premier post.


----------



## defengine (8 Juin 2020)

Bonjour!

Merci pour l'astuce!
Par contre, je n'arrive pas à faire cette manipulation. J'ai des volets Bubendorff que je pilote avec le pont iDiamant dans Homekit. 
impossible de stopper le volet avec Homekit, soit c'est 100% soit 0%. 
quand je vois le "slider" il ne se met pas au milieu... Avez vous une idée pour envoyer la commande "stop" au volet?


----------



## PouletDu14 (20 Février 2021)

J'ai également des volets Bubbendorf et impossible pour de stopper le volet. Je n'ai pas non plus le slider. Si quelqu'un a une solution... J'ai écrit à Bubbendorf. Je suis en attente de leur réponse !


----------



## HK6 (22 Février 2021)

.


----------



## Moutaille (20 Mars 2021)

PouletDu14 a dit:


> J'ai également des volets Bubbendorf et impossible pour de stopper le volet. Je n'ai pas non plus le slider. Si quelqu'un a une solution... J'ai écrit à Bubbendorf. Je suis en attente de leur réponse !


Bonjour,
A mon avis tu dois avoir un protocole qui ne renvoie pas de statut, un peu comme le RTS de Somfy. Je pense que tu ne pourras pas gérer de stop à cause de ça, à part en faisant des raccourcis avec un pourcentage à 50% de fermeture par exemple ou 75 etc...


----------



## PouletDu14 (24 Mars 2021)

Et tu saurais comment faire ce genre de raccourcis ? 

sinon voici la réponse de Bubbendorf que j’ai eu ce matin :


Bonjour,
Les commandes en % ne sont pas disponibles via iDiamant.
La commande HomeKit se fait par slider sans aucune possibilité d’arrêt intermédiaire. On ne peut donc qu’ouvrir ou fermé le volet.
Nous vous conseillons à utiliser l'application Home+control pour la position préférentiel.

Cordialement
Le service consommateurs Bubendorff / T.M


----------



## Moutaille (26 Mars 2021)

Hello ! 
Bah écoute oui, je vois à peu près comment faire, mais je pense que si tu regardes au tout début de cette discussion tu trouveras les 2 captures d'écrans qui t'aideront !


----------



## nanoupi42 (25 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour,
Merci pour l'astuce ! 
Je pense que je suis dans le même cas que PouletDu14, je n'ai pas la possibilité de régler de pourcentage lorsque j'essaye de le faire dans Raccourci, c'est soit OUVERT soit FERME. C'est donc mort pour nous ? :'( 

Morgane


----------

